# Just for fun, show me your duns :-)



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

This is my dun/roan Blue T Hastings aka Tango


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Pretty boy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ClaireDee (Dec 22, 2010)

Here's my dun, Gus!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

This is my beautiful new girl, Miss Belle  She's a Fjord X Quarter Horse.






















And this is the pb Fjord mare i sold last winter. Fantastic breed!


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

We love our red dun mare, Acey. I get lots of comments on her stripey legs.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Dunni registered quarter horse


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

First three pictures are him before he bleached out, the others are him after being in the sun 

EDIT: Forgot to write about him! This is my dunalino 3 year old, great grandson of Hollywood Dunit and third generation dunalino I won him in a contest, and he has surpassed any and all expectations I had for him! He is turning out to be a great reiner, he learns crazy fast, and he has an amazing stop and is very athletic. He is a very slow grower, if it matures out to be 14.2 hands I'll be happy! Hahah! His 3/4 brother is already a hand taller than him and is a year younger.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

MangoRoX87 said:


> First three pictures are him before he bleached out, the others are him after being in the sun
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to write about him! This is my dunalino 3 year old, great grandson of Hollywood Dunit and third generation dunalino I won him in a contest, and he has surpassed any and all expectations I had for him! He is turning out to be a great reiner, he learns crazy fast, and he has an amazing stop and is very athletic. He is a very slow grower, if it matures out to be 14.2 hands I'll be happy! Hahah! His 3/4 brother is already a hand taller than him and is a year younger.


That is one gorgeous and amazing boy you got there!!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't currently own a dun, but how about one I've loved and lost?
This is Bubbles, a mare I showed from age 12-19 when she had to be retired due to arthritis. She was such a great mare, I miss her something awful. :-(

Winning a regional qualifier in Showmanship (early 90s)







Work off at state for champion showman, I took reserve. 







Final cut of a hunter under class at state year end show, 1st out of 49. 







She was extremely talented at destroying braids - especially when we paid someone to do them. :twisted:







The first foal I had the pleasure of raising myself. He's still going strong as a working ranch horse in SD.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks!! he's a sweet heart, love him to bits. Everyone keeps telling me how big he is getting....still looks like a awkward yearling in my eyes! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

MH...she is BEAUTIFUL!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Mango, she was awesome. Had her mare moments like any other but was great. After she had to be retired (somewhat) she was my first lesson schoolie for walk trot lessons for little kids. I am now giving lessons to the children of those children and we talk about her often, bums me out a bit but it is also rewarding to know she made an impact not only on me but others.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

That's so great, she looks like a kind soul

If you don't mind me asking, what happened to her?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

She got to the point with her arthritis that it was painful to watch her and had to make the tough call.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

She certainly was a beautiful horse! Sorry for your loss MH.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

More of lil Jackpot


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

anyone else have any cute duns to share?


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Here's my Dun. PFR Rosas Cantina aka Cantina, my yearling filly. She's my heart horse..


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful!!!! Thanks for sharing :-D


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

I'll play, don't own this guy anymore, but he was sure pretty!









And my current duns, Gypsy (I know I have some much better pics of her, but can't find them right now),








And her son Quest (the pest),


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

They are gorgeous duns grulla?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Casino (first horse) is a bay dun. Gypsy is grulla, and Quest is buckskin dun.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

haviris said:


> Casino (first horse) is a bay dun. Gypsy is grulla, and Quest is buckskin dun.


Oops I forgot to put gypsy's name that's who I meant. All three are beautiful horses but I love grulla's! I also have a dunskin your's is super cute as well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks! Your boy is really cute to! I love all things dun!


----------



## Horsnaround64 (Dec 31, 2011)

This is Zee and my granddaughter


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Link my dun, registered Quarter Horse
































_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Jayne, 7yo registered QH gelding. 








I need to get more and better pictures!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

haviris said:


> Thanks! Your boy is really cute to! I love all things dun!


Thanks! Hopefully next year a lot of those scrapes and bite wound marks will disappear once he gets his yearling coat in. He had a rough life before he came here. But I love him to pieces. He is my first dun and buckskin .


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful Duns guys thanks for sharing!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

BarrelRacer23 said:


> Link my dun, registered Quarter Horse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing he is your barrel horse he is lovely. I hope Jackpot will make a barrel racer when he is older. I just wanted to say also I like your barrel saddle is it a bear trap? Looks like it will really hold you in the seat.


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> I'm guessing he is your barrel horse he is lovely. I hope Jackpot will make a barrel racer when he is older. I just wanted to say also I like your barrel saddle is it a bear trap? Looks like it will really hold you in the seat.


thank you. No it's a treeless saddle, but it does really hold you in place. Why I got it, I needed a deeper seat on him lol. I hope Jackpot works out for you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

BarrelRacer23 said:


> thank you. No it's a treeless saddle, but it does really hold you in place. Why I got it, I needed a deeper seat on him lol. I hope Jackpot works out for you
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh ok now I see it. I new it was different lol. I've never ridden in a treeless before I've always wanted to try one out. Also did the name Link come from Zelda by chance I like that.


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Oh ok now I see it. I new it was different lol. I've never ridden in a treeless before I've always wanted to try one out. Also did the name Link come from Zelda by chance I like that.


Lol nope, he was called Dink because when the people I bought him from got him as a 2 year old I guess he was pretty small. So Dink became Link because it rhymes and because he was my hopeful 1D prospect, so "Link" to the 1D  and treeless saddles are different you either love them or hate them, but there so comfortable
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

BarrelRacer23 said:


> Lol nope, he was called Dink because when the people I bought him from got him as a 2 year old I guess he was pretty small. So Dink became Link because it rhymes and because he was my hopeful 1D prospect, so "Link" to the 1D  and treeless saddles are different you either love them or hate them, but there so comfortable
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh very cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brittney917 (Jul 13, 2012)

This is my red dun, Dunlap 


In the middle of his bath, looking all stripey.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful horse! I love duns.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StopSquareSalute (Nov 15, 2012)

My friends Red Dun Quarter Horse filly named Ginger


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

Everybody's got such pretty duns! I am addicted to duns but have yet to own one myself


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

SunnyMeadeFarm said:


> Everybody's got such pretty duns! I am addicted to duns but have yet to own one myself


Me too, but you never know when you come across one you just have to have. I always wanted a dun and a buckskin colored horse at some point in my life. Luckily this year I got to buy Jackpot my dunskin colt. I got the two colors I always wanted in one package so I reached my goal quicker than expected lol. I just happen to find him on Craigslist by chance. I was actually looking for a 3 year old barrel racing prospect but when I saw him I just couldn't forget about him. He still looks like he could be a barrel racer but now I got to wait a while but he's worth it.

Just took this yesterday he got his winter fuzzies now. And he certainly isn't missing any meals. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hopefully this isn't a completely dumb question...

Peppy, I notice the black on your colt's legs stops pretty low. Is he wild bay dunksin? He certainly is cute


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

verona1016 said:


> Hopefully this isn't a completely dumb question...
> 
> Peppy, I notice the black on your colt's legs stops pretty low. Is he wild bay dunksin? He certainly is cute


There are some photos in Peppy's horses section of him in summer coat, showing higher black. Sometimes, winter coats can make this happen, especially in duns where they have more colour on their legs compared to buckskins or bays/browns due to leg barring.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> There are some photos in Peppy's horses section of him in summer coat, showing higher black. Sometimes, winter coats can make this happen, especially in duns where they have more colour on their legs compared to buckskins or bays/browns due to leg barring.





verona1016 said:


> Hopefully this isn't a completely dumb question...
> 
> Peppy, I notice the black on your colt's legs stops pretty low. Is he wild bay dunksin? He certainly is cute


Also have to take his age into account he is only around 9 months old I think after he sheds his winter coat his points will be more noticeable,he seemed to still have some baby hairs on there. Though his points and I guess because of the two dilution genes are more chocolate colored than black.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I haz a dun!! 










Her dorsal stripe is pathetic though..it just fades away halfway up her back. 









My roommate got a little dun QH filly the same day I got Kaja. She's much, much darker and has very loud dun markings. Blew my bf's mind when I said they are the same color.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Super cute!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> There are some photos in Peppy's horses section of him in summer coat, showing higher black. Sometimes, winter coats can make this happen, especially in duns where they have more colour on their legs compared to buckskins or bays/browns due to leg barring.


That's pretty cool. I hadn't noticed that on any duns before


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

verona1016 said:


> That's pretty cool. I hadn't noticed that on any duns before


Yeah like he had black chocolate points they are pretty up the front it is dark but up the back he has the leg baring 

Back of legs









Front








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

My five year old grulla mare, Sage or Stinkweed...lol


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful I love the grulla color
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DixieKate (Oct 16, 2012)

I wanna play! 

This is Lakota. She's a 9 year old quarter horse. I just bought her 2 weeks ago and she's the first horse I've ever owned. Since I started riding when I was 8, it has always been my dream to own my own horse  14 years later, I have what I've always wanted. This next couple weeks will be spent doing some groundwork and basic establish respect/build a foundation stuff. Then, once hunting season is over, we're going to start training for our first competitive trail ride. I'm so excited for our future!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

DixieKate said:


> I wanna play!
> 
> This is Lakota. She's a 9 year old quarter horse. I just bought her 2 weeks ago and she's the first horse I've ever owned. Since I started riding when I was 8, it has always been my dream to own my own horse  14 years later, I have what I've always wanted. This next couple weeks will be spent doing some groundwork and basic establish respect/build a foundation stuff. Then, once hunting season is over, we're going to start training for our first competitive trail ride. I'm so excited for our future!


Congratulations- she's a beauty!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I have a dun now, too! That is...if donkey dun counts? ;D

She's a miniature mule filly, 1 and 4 days old in the pictures. She's now 11 1/2 weeks old and the same color, except for that her leg barring is hidden in all of her fluff (winter fluff plus baby fur = puffball baby) and her white muzzle is turning darker grey.




























mom is just a strange chestnut with countershading and a duo-colored tail, and dad is a grey dun donkey


----------



## DixieKate (Oct 16, 2012)

Endiku said:


> I have a dun now, too! That is...if donkey dun counts? ;D
> 
> She's a miniature mule filly, 1 and 4 days old in the pictures. She's now 11 1/2 weeks old and the same color, except for that her leg barring is hidden in all of her fluff (winter fluff plus baby fur = puffball baby) and her white muzzle is turning darker grey.


This is probably the cutest thing I've ever seen. I'm home alone right now and I accidentally said "aww" outloud :lol:


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

HorsePoornBigSky said:


> My five year old grulla mare, Sage or Stinkweed...lol


Oh My Goodness! she is so pretty, Grulla is my #1 fave version of dun! 
I want her!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you! She has enough personality for five horses and is extremely intelligent to boot. I just wish she wasn't growing up so fast! D:


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

The mini nuke is adorable! I love everyone's duns!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

DixieKate said:


> I wanna play!
> 
> This is Lakota. She's a 9 year old quarter horse. I just bought her 2 weeks ago and she's the first horse I've ever owned. Since I started riding when I was 8, it has always been my dream to own my own horse  14 years later, I have what I've always wanted. This next couple weeks will be spent doing some groundwork and basic establish respect/build a foundation stuff. Then, once hunting season is over, we're going to start training for our first competitive trail ride. I'm so excited for our future!


Congrats on ur new horse very pretty
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

*My dun mare*

This is my new mare "Chance" She is a grade pony mare and is a beautiful girl. I really need to sell her because I also have a fleabitten Arabian gelding and a grulla QH mare, but she is so cute and loving, I may not sell her. These are pictures of her in her winter coat, so it's hard to see but she is a red dun. She has the dorsal stripe and the shoulder stripe thing, and also has the zebra stripes on her legs, though I couldn't get a good picture of them. <3


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

>


"Somethings behind me I just know it"


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Very cute!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Can I join in if I have a buckskin?:hide: I just think he's so handsome, but all the really good ones of him were taken before digital cameras and I don't have them scanned in:wink:


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

busysmurf said:


> Can I join in if I have a buckskin?:hide: I just think he's so handsome, but all the really good ones of him were taken before digital cameras and I don't have them scanned in:wink:


Of course  we love color diluted horses here! He's very handsome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

This is my red dun QH filly Captains Fine Gold. I'd tell you her barn name but it changes daily lol. Today she has been called Trusty, Pooka, Dolly, Blondie and Pocket. 





























And this is my buckskin Money.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Very nice horses!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Group photo of everyone today. From left to right Jackpot (Dunskin), Jet, Joy, and Pepper 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

